# Hmmmm...



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

So now our roads are littered with potholes the size of bomb craters - and very little appears to be done to repair them, how hypocritical is it of our councils to claim that road safety cameras are for our road safety?


----------



## maryanne1986 (Apr 8, 2013)

the roads in Swansea are shocking !!!!!
went to get tyres yest and bloke says "avoid potholes as audi alloys are known to crack?"
I was like yeah ok mate!

there seems to be new craters and ditches every day!!!


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

And how about those pink or green bits of asphalt before entering a village. What is that all about?


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

The roads are appalling around here as well... this made me laugh though

http://www.thisisplymouth.co.uk/VIDEO-P ... z2QY6ggHLe


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

the roads are that bad around us i got linda a 4x4


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Don't laugh guys, but what with the potholes and the amount of snow we now get (highest point in Sussex) I'm thinking of chopping the TT in and buying a Fiat Panda 4x4. I hate to do it, but I need a vehicle for the new business too and a roadster doesn't cope too well with a 27in iMac in it's box!

What I really want is a Nissan Cube 4x4 auto - rare as hen's teeth but would make a great advertising vehicle.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

rustyintegrale said:


> Don't laugh guys, but what with the potholes and the amount of snow we now get (highest point in Sussex) I'm thinking of chopping the TT in and buying a Fiat Panda 4x4. I hate to do it, but I need a vehicle for the new business too and a roadster doesn't cope too well with a 27in iMac in it's box!
> 
> What I really want is a Nissan Cube 4x4 auto - rare as hen's teeth but would make a great advertising vehicle.


New business Rich? What you up to then bud? Agree on potholes they are getting to be a joke now.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Gazzer said:


> rustyintegrale said:
> 
> 
> > Don't laugh guys, but what with the potholes and the amount of snow we now get (highest point in Sussex) I'm thinking of chopping the TT in and buying a Fiat Panda 4x4. I hate to do it, but I need a vehicle for the new business too and a roadster doesn't cope too well with a 27in iMac in it's box!
> ...


Burger van. :lol:

This you twonk! Told you about it didn't I?! :roll:

http://www.adamandeveit.co.uk

Burger van would make more money but I just picked up a new teaching client who lives in a £4.8 million house in Notting Hill!  Wondering who it is!


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

No bud, I knew you were looking at specialised coating colours for macs is all.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Gazzer said:


> No bud, I knew you were looking at specialised coating colours for macs is all.


Oh okay. 

Custom builds is where I want to go. I'm still looking for bespoke finishers and engravers. I've got superfast custom-built Macs under my belt. Been testing my own laptop for over a year and it absolutely flies and has been 100% reliable. Faster, with more data storage than any Mac laptop available. I can't tell you how fast this thing is!

In the meantime I've been doing Apple repairs, upgrades and teaching.

I have a new product for back-ups that I've been testing alongside the Mac. All looking fabulous and super-reliable.

Now looking for my big break! This NH gig could be very fruitful...


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Fair shout m8ee, hope it goes to plan for you


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Gazzer said:


> Fair shout m8ee, hope it goes to plan for you


Cheers buddy. I will convert you from DellHell... :twisted:


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

rustyintegrale said:


> Gazzer said:
> 
> 
> > Fair shout m8ee, hope it goes to plan for you
> ...


Rich I am somewhat converted iPad now, though I probably still don't know half of what it can really do and on third I phone. But have to admit I have never used a mac


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Gazzer said:


> rustyintegrale said:
> 
> 
> > Gazzer said:
> ...


If you can use the phone and the pad you can use the Mac. The trick is to make your life easier and use all three together.

The whole point is to make your life easier. Get organised at the start and then you can chill. So many people don't, get stressed and don't bother.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Ok what about my pc based progs that I use? If they don't supply as mac also can these still be run using an add on prog maybe?
What cost would a new built mac from you cost me fully loaded and ready to go bud........I mean super duper fast as fook ninja style? Drop me a pm as my works Lappy is 2008 and I will be either replacing it with my home fast as fook one that was £1200.00 or look into a mac.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Gazzer said:


> Ok what about my pc based progs that I use? If they don't supply as mac also can these still be run using an add on prog maybe?
> What cost would a new built mac from you cost me fully loaded and ready to go bud........I mean super duper fast as fook ninja style? Drop me a pm as my works Lappy is 2008 and I will be either replacing it with my home fast as fook one that was £1200.00 or look into a mac.


I have a 4 month old, 13in 2.9GHz 13in laptop with 8GB RAM coming in tomorrow. I can pre-configure it with Windows 7 Ultimate so you can run your PC applications alongside the Mac programs. You don't have to restart to get your Windows programs. Just click another window.

If you use Office I can install Office for Mac 2011. Fully licensed.

This Mac is available today on Apple's website for £1249 without the Windows facility or MS Office for Mac.

http://store.apple.com/uk/configure/MD102B/A?

I will do it all for you and you'll get the 8 months remaining Apple warranty (you can add 2 years at extra cost before it expires) for £1100 including shipping and the license for Parallels (needed to run Windows).

You will of course have to sing my praises everywhere!

Fast SSDs, huge data HDDs and the software to do it are extra, sorry!

PS It comes with a 750GB hard drive standard. Could upgrade that to 1TB if you wish.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Is a good offer Rich, but it isn't a right this instant I need thing. Many variables to consider first in regards to work expenditure for end of month. I would probably be more interested in a home fast as mac so I can if you showed or explained how run all my stuff in tandem as products.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Gazzer said:


> I would probably be more interested in a home fast as mac so I can if you showed or explained how run all my stuff in tandem as products.


Sorry Gaz, you lost me there.

I can make this work how you'd like so if the specification isn't quite right or you were hoping for something else I can make it happen.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Rich let me put it this way, if I buy a mac I want a fast as heck one built for decent d,loads and good with graphics and video. So I WILL be coming to you first. However I know nothing of macs at present and will be looking into it further to ensure I make the right choice for me. If I go that route then I would probably swap all to mac bud.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Gazzer said:


> Rich let me put it this way, if I buy a mac I want a fast as heck one built for decent d,loads and good with graphics and video. So I WILL be coming to you first. However I know nothing of macs at present and will be looking into it further to ensure I make the right choice for me. If I go that route then I would probably swap all to mac bud.


Okay mate. This one will do all you ask but fully understand you wanting to look into it first.


----------

